# Debian Lenny: GTK+2.0 nicht gefunden



## Joerg66 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche hier ein Programm zu übersetzen, doch 
./configure 
bringt folgenden Fehler:
Checking for GTK+ -version >=2.0.0... no

libgtk2.0-dev ist installiert. Was fehlt denn da noch?
Gruß Joerg


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Joerg,

die zitierte Zeile ist erst mal keine Fehlermeldung. Poste doch mal die komplette Ausgabe vom configure-Skript oder wenn das zu viel ist, zumindest die letzten 20 Zeilen. Auch die letzten 100 oder so Zeilen der config.log wären interessant.

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Joerg66 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo Matthias,
die weitere Meldung lautet:

```
Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why ...
The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incurrectly installes.
GTK not found.
```
 Die config.log krieg ich nicht auf diesen Rechner, ich müßte sie abtippen, aber darin steht, dass eine Datei namens:
gtk/gtk.h
nicht gefunden wird. 
Von "find / -name gtk.h" auch nicht.


----------



## Navy (26. Juli 2009)

Die Datei sollte in "/usr/include/gtk-2.0/gtk" liegen


----------



## Joerg66 (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,
das Verzeichnis gtk-2.0 gab es gar nicht. Lag aber daran, das gleich zu Beginn der Installation ein paar Dateien nicht auf Debian.org gefunden wurden.
Nach einem "update" gehts jetzt, auch das ./configure läuft jetzt durch.
Sorry, hab ich verpennt. Dank' für die Hilfe.
Gruß Joerg


----------

